# Trip to Guernsey



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice pix.. vin


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

nice pictures, its the wife's favourite place , been going since she was a girl and we had some really nice family holidays there when the kids were younger (invariably got sunburnt) :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

looks a nice place great pictures.


----------



## Mersaul4 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice photos!


----------

